# Paphiopedilum canhii blooming



## cxcanh (Jan 21, 2011)

I just want to share some photos of Paphiopedilum canhii just blooming this year. The season for this species will be from now until April.


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 21, 2011)

HELLO Canh,

thanx for sharing this new species with us, 
is it possible to make a picture
of the plant with flower, so we can see the leaf
thanx cliokchi


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm on business trip now and I just have photo of last year of whole plant with flower.


----------



## John Boy (Jan 21, 2011)

very impressive!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing these interesting pics!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW. That is pretty amazing. The staminode is huge.

David


----------



## Shiva (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for showing.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 21, 2011)

So far images of this relative newly described species are very rare - thanks for showing us some!


emydura said:


> WOW. That is pretty amazing. The staminode is huge.


I agree completely.


----------



## labskaus (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for these pictures! They are good and show lots of details.
Is this the same plant you showed last year? This flower is much more colourful.
The lip doesn't show that central horn this year, which is typical for a weak parvisepalum bloom and also for many parvi-polyantha hybrids. Last years pics couldn't convince me that that was a normal flower and not a monster, but this years flower looks o.k. I hope you're going to self it, the offspring might give some clues regarding the parents, in case this is a natural hybrid.

Best wishes,


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree, much more impressive this go a round! Very interesting colors, shape and history!!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that is the strangest looking orchid out there, cant help but think "cyclops orchid".

Robert


----------



## John Boy (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh well!!!... I don’t know. 
When I saw the first reports of this new species a while ago my immediate reaction was: I’ve never seen anything as ugly as that! Now, after seeing these pictures of a real plant I must say I’m rather enchanted by it… True, it ain’t anything as beautiful as a PEOY, nor is it as imposing as 5 flowered rothschildianum, but seeing these pictures right here I’m wondering if…in time: I will need a few as well.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call it ugly.....
just different! The foliage looks gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting, thanx for sharing.


----------



## nikv (Jan 21, 2011)

It does sorta have a certain charm to it. I like the little white hairs on the petals and dorsal.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2011)

That huge staminode is so interesting.

I wonder what pollinates this flower.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 21, 2011)

Very interesting! I do like the color though!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 21, 2011)

This one is way better than the original plant photos, which looked like something I'd expect to see on Snopes.com....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this the same plant blooming as the first one shown last year?


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you got any flasks of this species going yet????


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> This one is way better than the original plant photos, which looked like something I'd expect to see on Snopes.com....



:rollhappy:

This must be the type plant for staminode *shield*!

I like the flower -- new one for me.


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your comment. 
This one was not the last year plant, a difference one.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Very interesting. Looks a lot better than the first photos I've seen of this species/natural hybrid! It looks very compact and a small flower - can you give us some measurements?


----------



## valenzino (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Canh,very nice one!Thats convince me more that is a genuine new species.
Also can be that some of the strange hiepii,angustatum Paphs are natural hybrids between canhii and malipoense/Jackii


----------



## Howzat (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the first time I see this new species. If this is a parvi, then it is the first parvi that has longish narrow petals. The leaves are also very unusual. Thanks for showing.


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 24, 2011)

After 10 days fully open.












and How big it is (this is one of the biggest plant and flower)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2011)

Holding up very well! Now I need to find that old pack of cigs to figure out the lenght!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if I find this adorable....   Its one of those semi-creepy flowers that kinda freak me out, like tranlienianum...


----------



## Ernie (Jan 24, 2011)

Dang, that flower is a lot bigger than I expected. 

I can't imagine any combination of species that would give a staminode like that. ???

The leaves are gorgeous. 

I like it, creepiness and all.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> .. Now I need to find that old pack of cigs to figure out the lenght!



 I have hidden my last one some 28 years ago !!! Jean


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry... but it should not too difficult to find one cigs right????

One more..... strange...


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 24, 2011)

Plant in the wild this year.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! It's got a great profile and the pollinator is a two pound purple frog.oke:


----------



## wojtek (Jan 24, 2011)

Smokers Orchid


----------



## tenman (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the additional pics; while I appreciate the effort, the cigarette doesn't help much since we don't know it's length and they do vary greatly by up to several inches (+ or - 5cm); I find it hard to believe you don't own a ruler. There are no cigarettes in my house. I would have to go buy several packs of different lengths to even try to estimate the size of that flower.


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2011)

cxcanh said:


> Plant in the wild this year.




This seems to be a very poor habitat - poor in light or poor in nutrients, because there is only moos growing next to these Paphs. But very high humidity, I guess. What kind of soil are they growing in?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! Now I must have some!! I didn't like the original greenish one but this I like. Thanx for the size reference photos. I can imagine it behind the school house smoking to impress all the parvi-chicks!


----------



## nikv (Jan 24, 2011)

So does it put out a smoke smell in hopes of attracting cigarettes as it's pollinator?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 24, 2011)

The foliage is spectacular....and I can't help but love a flower that creeps me out so much. (But I feel ill at even the sight of a cigarette....)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree Eric - to that whole statement. I think this is one I might have to have, although it might be many years before it gets over here.


----------



## John M (Jan 24, 2011)

That is very nice. It does not "creep me out" or give me any sort of reason to not like it. I think it's interesting and beautiful. Plus, it's got gorgeous foliage as well. Where do they come from? Are they in flask yet?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2011)

tenman said:


> Thanks for the additional pics; while I appreciate the effort, the cigarette doesn't help much since we don't know it's length and they do vary greatly by up to several inches (+ or - 5cm); I find it hard to believe you don't own a ruler. There are no cigarettes in my house. I would have to go buy several packs of different lengths to even try to estimate the size of that flower.



I think it's an unfair assumtion to say he doesn't own a ruler. Maybe the cigarette was all he had on hand at the time for a quick reference. Regardless if it is + or - 5 cm, it is a small plant and flower. I'm sure we will get 'proper' measurements in time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic leaves! Such a beautiful flower in a ugly kind of way!:evil:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2011)

cxcanh said:


> Oh, I'm sorry... but it should not too difficult to find one cigs right????



Maybe smoking is more 'popular' where you are, but a lot of us don't smoke and never have. Could you take another photo for us with a ruler or something else more of us could relate to?

Where are you from and where did you take these photos? Looks like a very nice specimen, although I've only seen 2, so far. Very nice photo too.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 24, 2011)

I love those leaves.... :smitten:


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, I will make a photo with the rule but not now (I'm in office now). 
I'm in Vietnam and all flower photo of this species I took at my home and most of plant specimen I took from forest where I found it originally. I found this species in November 2009 and it official announce as a new species in May 2010 (in AOS magazine in US).

One more specimen for the one who love the leaves.


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 25, 2011)

The leave photo I took last year


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice! Thanks! Again, the leaf undersides- I can't imagine a combination of species that would give us that either.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, cxcanh..  that's just gorgeous...


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2011)

So when are the flasklings coming up for sale!!!!?????


----------



## baodai (Jan 25, 2011)

Rick,
It costs more to sowing seed from vietnam than to purchase plants. So, not many people flasking it. However, I will show you my canhii on snowy & cold outside and popcorn flask. NYEric, no....i dont forget about u
BD


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## tenman (Jan 25, 2011)

The AOS article lists the type flower's ns as 6-8cm.

And yes, FLASKS!!!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting species and definitely not like any other.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 23, 2011)

The locals are selling canhii about 400kms away from the location shown in the original thread so it must have a wide distribution. I cant imagine they would transport the plants from one remote location to another to sell but anything is possible.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity, and I admit not following this plant's story, has canhii been grouped? By that I mean, is it considered a parvi, barbatum, etc?


----------



## Pete (Feb 23, 2011)

you'd have to go buy several packs of cigarettes to find out what size it is??
gimme a break
its a few inches.


----------



## Diogo (Feb 23, 2011)

Really like, want one too!!!


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 23, 2011)

Gcroz said:


> Out of curiosity, and I admit not following this plant's story, has canhii been grouped? By that I mean, is it considered a parvi, barbatum, etc?



"According to the most modern taxonomic system for the genus Paphiopedilum, our plant may be provisionally placed into section Barbata (Kraenzl.) V.A. Albert & B. Pettersen (Cribb 1998; Averyanov et al. 2003). However, such sectional placement remains uncertain. The differences in the leaves, the staminode and also the lip, as well as the lack of warts on petals, separate this new species from the typical "Barbata-species." Further studies of this species may place it in a separate section having a transitional taxonomic position between section Barbata (subgenus Paphiopedilum) and section Parvisepalum Aver.& P.J. Cribb (subgenus Parvisepalum Karas. & Saito)." http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/article-print.asp?url=/Article.asp&ID=681

I'd be very surprised if this plant isn't in half a dozen different counties by now. I wonder how the wild population is going. I'd hate to see it collected out of existence within 12 months like vietnamense was. Paph vietnamense has survived in cultivation because of some desirable characteristics but can the same be said for this species? If this species was to become extinct. would it still be in cultivation in 10 years?

Regards, Mick


----------

